# Red bump on breast - what could it be? (slight TMI)



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

Help! Does anyone know what this is?!?!

For the last week or so I've had a large red bump on the surface of my breast about 1.5 cm beyond the aereola. It's not very painful (though it is sensitive), and looks almost like a giant pimple, except that there's no pus; squeezing it doesn't make any difference (except to make it hurt). It looks like a blister, sort of soft and full of liquid, quite red and angry looking. It's not on the nipple or aereola, or I'd think it was a milk blister or something. It's beyond the area of the baby's latch, so it's not a sucking blister either. And, it isn't going away! If anything, it's getting redder and bigger.

There's no other signs of trouble - i.e., no symptoms of thrush or plugged ducts.

What could it be? Is it possible for a bit of milk to escape from the ducts and get trapped right under the surface of the skin? Could it be an infected Montgomery gland that's on the surface of the breast itself (rather than the aereola)? I've never heard of that... does anyone know if that's even possible?

Is there anything breastfeeding-related that I'm not thinking of that could explain this? TIA!


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I would go in and see a doctor about this asap. I am along enough in my studies to identify this for you, but it certainly sounds like something that should be referred to an MD. I'm pretty sure that its not a swollen Montgomery gland.

It almost sounds like an abcess but I would suspect that you would be in a huge amount of pain. Either way, I would call and make an appointment asap.


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds like a boil to me.


----------

